# Space Hulk: Deathwing



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It appears that the recently released _Space Hulk_ was not the only Space Hulk game on the horizon. Following pics popped up on NaoGAF.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hmm looks interesting and its a first person shooter also.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This could be interesting, hopefully it'll be a bit better than Fire Warrior!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

What platform? PC I suppose?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> What platform? PC I suppose?


Most likely given its built on the Unreal engine.


But a FPS, RPG of Space Hulk? Sign me up!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ohh helll yeah, need a light?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

An FPS of space hulk....hmmm...sounds very familiar.................


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Running on Unreal 4 though, its gonna be pretty


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Reminds me of the Sega Genesis days of yore.....fun at the time but the replay ability wasn't really there. That being said, let's see what happens. FireWarrior was an abortion, Dawn of War....AWESOME!!, and Space Marine was fun, but so linear.

A release for PC would be cool but the masses enjoy their consoles IMO. Not every kid or adult can afford to upgrade their computer for just a game. Personally, I wish that the game would be in 3rd person over the shoulder OR FPS. The unreal engine is still one of the if not the best engine for games. 

Will be looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This is wicked.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds a lot like Natural Selection 2. Except it has marines instead of humans. Bugs unlock evolutions (biomorphs and/or bigger forms) with points and humans unlocked all sorts of gear.

What I liked about NS2 though was that it was very team dependent. A player from each team gets into a command node of some sort to dish out team upgrades, build things when necessary, and give out directional orders to his team who are the ones taking the fight to the enemy.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh hell yes! I be happy to see a decent product of that.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

I will be all over this game


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but the website just went live and it's got a teaser, what does everybody think?

www.spacehulk-deathwing.com


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

A chance to step into the armour of a Librarian. If I've got something that'll play it, i'll play it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Commander Firebrand said:


> Sorry for the double post but the website just went live and it's got a teaser, what does everybody think?
> 
> www.spacehulk-deathwing.com


I think they've actually seen the current Deathwing models. That's a plus.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, an FPS version of Space Hulk would get me opening my wallet for sure.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! Bringing the hurt with an assault cannon in FPS is way better than the turn based shit we've seen lately.

TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

And thus I scree with happiness hearing that


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

this looks kind of cool might pick it up. anyone got any idea about when it is coming out.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

I think this is the Left for Dead 2 mod.

Theres videos of it on youtube


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

SSG.House said:


> I think this is the Left for Dead 2 mod.
> 
> Theres videos of it on youtube


www.spacehulk-deathwing.com


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

end of 2014? Early 2015 maybe?
just guessing


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

SSG.House said:


> I think this is the Left for Dead 2 mod.
> 
> Theres videos of it on youtube


I thought the same thing at first when I saw the name. Doesn't look like it is though.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SSG.House said:


> I think this is the Left for Dead 2 mod.
> 
> Theres videos of it on youtube


A Source mod using Unreal4? That's odd.

In any case the trailer looked alright and the attention to detail was great in that case. I'll get excited after seeing it in action but so far I like the sound of this.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

SSG.House said:


> I think this is the Left for Dead 2 mod.
> 
> Theres videos of it on youtube


No, this is an entirely separate project. Only thing they have in common is the name.


----------

